# Looking for a Music Teacher job in Portugal



## lea37 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello,
I live in US, Chicago area. I think of moving to Portugal and wonder about job situation for music teachers. I have a Bachelor Degree in music education and music performance ( violonchello) and would be interested very much teaching children in music school in Portugal.
I would appreciate any information and advice in regard of music education in Portugal and how to find schools which might be interested to offer a Music Teacher job for US citizen. 
Thank you in advance.


----------

